# Motorhome sites



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, we are retired folk so we are on a buget dependent on our pensions, we use our motorhome to travel around the UK for our holidays. We have not taken our motor home to Spain so need lots of information ie. cheapest way to get there, cheap sites to stay on for a couple of months, and most important, as we both suffer from arthritis, a warmer climate than we have here in the UK. Any info greatly appreciated. Regards, Babbs


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Babbs said:


> Hello, we are retired folk so we are on a buget dependent on our pensions, we use our motorhome to travel around the UK for our holidays. We have not taken our motor home to Spain so need lots of information ie. cheapest way to get there, cheap sites to stay on for a couple of months, and most important, as we both suffer from arthritis, a warmer climate than we have here in the UK. Any info greatly appreciated. Regards, Babbs


Hi Babbs,

My wife and I motorhome a LOT! And, in doing so travel between the UK and Spain often.

We keep to a strict budget and make extensive use of the 'Aires' in France, Spain and Portugal for overnight stopovers. Many of these stopovers are listed on our website www.clubmotorhome.co.uk - Hope it is OK to place link here. If it gets removed just Google "Club Motorhome" 

Hope this helps.


----------

